
Thatneedle: Semantic Search for retail - digital_ins
http://thatneedle.com/
======
digital_ins
Posting for a guy I met on reddit (ikr!). I liked their simple interface, tho
the lack of documentation makes me think they don't plan on being a biz-to-dev
solution. If signing up is not your thing, here's a direct link to something
you can try out:
[http://www.thatneedle.com/filterd](http://www.thatneedle.com/filterd)

~~~
dang
Fine to post, but you can't put Show HN on it unless it's your work.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
codyguy
Soliciting feedback on this HNers!

